# Gator hide tanning and skull mount prices



## shushu (Aug 29, 2016)

Im looking for recommendations on someone to tan my alligator hide. I'm not wanting anything fancy. Just preserved so I can put it on the wall for display. Any idea on cost on doing this? I just got a price and it seems very high. Gator was 7'4". Guy wants 500 to do the hide. And 350 to European mount the skull. Are they fair prices?


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 29, 2016)

Wow. lotta bucks for a seemingly simple tast.


----------



## LonePine (Aug 29, 2016)

I killed a 9'  Saturday night.  Most of the Taxidermist that I looked at for a Euro mount were in the $250 to $350 range.  Dropped mine off on Sunday and the guy that I am using is charging $300.  

Think I'm going to use American Tanning and Leather in Griffin to do the hide.  They charge by the cm and mine will be in the neighborhood of $325 for a belly tan.  It does have to be fleshed and salted before they will accept it. Most taxidermist are in the $50-$75 a foot range for the tanning.  I looked into doing it myself and is a pretty extensive, time-consuming process.  It can be done but I figured it is easier to pay someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## RJ Trapper (Aug 29, 2016)

Check out Sebring custom tanning in Sebring Florida, they are the most reasonable I have found.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2016)

sounds good to me. for the Hide.


----------



## b rad (Aug 29, 2016)

shushu said:


> Im looking for recommendations on someone to tan my alligator hide. I'm not wanting anything fancy. Just preserved so I can put it on the wall for display. Any idea on cost on doing this? I just got a price and it seems very high. Gator was 7'4". Guy wants 500 to do the hide. And 350 to European mount the skull. Are they fair prices?



I did mine for 30 bucks from a YouTube video


----------



## shushu (Aug 29, 2016)

Do you happen to remember which video you went by to do your hide?


----------



## b rad (Aug 29, 2016)

Borax and a wire wheel or you use glicorine and rubbing alcohol equal parts and soak it I believe a week and stretch and tack it down


----------



## b rad (Aug 29, 2016)

This is what it will look like when done the same way when u skinned it


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 30, 2016)

How hard was it to flesh it??


----------



## watermedic (Aug 30, 2016)

Pressure washer is the easiest way to flesh it.


----------



## biker13 (Aug 31, 2016)

White Stag does skulls by the inch


----------



## mallardk (Aug 31, 2016)

*AmTan*

I have had 3 done by American Tan out of Griffen, all were between 6.5 to 7.8 ".  Last one cost $271 and it looks like it should be hanging in an Italian leather shop, they do awesome job but takes almost year to get back.  I had first one done in Dark Chocolate, the next in "nicotine and last one in Italian gold, Nicotine is my favorite.


----------



## mallardk (Aug 31, 2016)

*Gator wallets*

Will only let me do one pic at time , here are some belts I had  made from the nicotine colored hide i had American tan do.  I also had about 4 wallets , 4 gym wallets and several credit card/money clips made up.


----------



## mallardk (Aug 31, 2016)

*Wallets in the Italian Gold*

hide done by AmTan in Italian Gold , wallets and gym wallets i had made.


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 1, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## DSGB (Sep 1, 2016)

mallardk said:


> I have had 3 done by American Tan out of Griffen, all were between 6.5 to 7.8 ".  Last one cost $271 and it looks like it should be hanging in an Italian leather shop, they do awesome job but takes almost year to get back.  I had first one done in Dark Chocolate, the next in "nicotine and last one in Italian gold, Nicotine is my favorite.



Had mine from a couple years ago done in Nicotine by Am Tan. Did you make the stuff yourself or have someone make them for you?


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 2, 2016)

You can soak it in denatured alcohol and then nail it up and let it dry out. I am working on the finishing touches on my alligator rug and used this method. If your just gonna mount it on a wall and don't care how soft it is there is a cheaper alternative to this with salt and acid bath.
GT


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 5, 2016)

biker13 said:


> White Stag does skulls by the inch



He did mine and my fathers for no where near the prices quoted here. I had mine dipped as well and they both came out awesome. Check him out on Facebook for good pics.  I have no relationship to him just a happy customer.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Sep 19, 2016)

Can someone pm me the contact info for White stag


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 20, 2016)

I just finished fleshing the hide and doing a euro mount for my wife's gator, took about 7 hours total time with a pressure washer.  Taking the hide to Am-Tan.  After doing 2 gators myself, I can see why taxidermists charge what they do.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Sep 29, 2016)

I will do a skull mount for 200. You will have it back in two weeks. Look at headsnskulls on facebook and you will see some of the ones I have done in the past.


----------

